# Cookie launch!!!



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

So I rolled up my sleeves today, washed my hands, put my hair up and preheated the oven...










It's cookie making time!!!

Got all my ingredients out...








(The hot sauce bottle is my salt shaker. There is no hot sauce in the cookies!)

Mixed the dough...









Got it ready...









A while later 10 dozen (120) cookies were done!!!









They are packed up and ready to ship out across the US tomorrow. Each container has 1 dozen cookies (leaving 2 dozen for Darrell).

DC's will be posted tomorrow!!!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

HOLY CRAP! :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

GOT MILK!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ja3480 said:


> GOT MILK!!!


:r :r :r Great comment John!!

Watch out al suhweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet lovers. Man, I'm hopin' one of those batches is heading to the warm south


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I want some cookies.

:dr


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I just want to stick my face in there ...


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

cigarwife said:


> A while later 10 dozen (120) cookies were done!!!












.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I just want to stick my face in there ...


Please don't. :r


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I want some cookies.
> 
> :dr


Dont worry brother my wife made some cookies today. Not a lot but enough. I will bring some to you this week. :tu I dont think there as good as hers but they are pretty tasty:chk

We need to establish the Bay area cookie brownie alliance. we will strike fear in the hearts of those who oppose us.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Cookies!!!!!!

Those look goooood!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> Dont worry brother my wife made some cookies today. Not a lot but enough. I will bring some to you this week. :tu I dont think there as good as hers but they are pretty tasty:chk


Thanks, Mike. :tu

Let me know what day you're coming, I'll bring you something good to smoke.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> I just want to stick my face in there ...


:tpd: :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

You're out of control, woman.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

that is an insane feat that much baking


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Holy cow that's a lot of dough!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

hk3 said:


> Holy cow that's a lot of dough!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

so i see i have a foe in the cookie bombing business...

...unfortunetly you have more resources than i. perhaps i should bomb the bombee herself

stearns


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

JordanWexler said:


> HOLY CRAP! :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


:tpd::dr:dr:dr


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

stearns said:


> so i see i have a foe in the cookie bombing business...
> 
> ...unfortunetly you have more resources than i. perhaps i should bomb the bombee herself
> 
> stearns


What a tastey lil war that would be


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I just want to stick my face in there ...


:tpd: that's my fav part!!!!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

massphatness said:


> I just want to stick my face in there ...


Then they would be "Gorilla cookies"


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Just seeing those pic's is worse than getting hit! Mmmmm Good!:tu


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

My mouth actually watered...:dr:dr:dr

I'm lovin' this...:r


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

stearns said:


> so i see i have a foe in the cookie bombing business...
> 
> ...unfortunetly you have more resources than i. perhaps i should bomb the bombee herself
> 
> stearns


Stearns you better ask your mommy if you can play before you bite off a lot more than you can chew. :hn
The Bayarea Botl cookie brownie brigade is strong and not to be toyed with. You would die in a hail of chocolatey goodness.

Kinda bummed this cookies the wife just made didnt rise right. She switched to a different butter and she said it screwed up this batch.


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> We need to establish the Bay area cookie brownie alliance. we will strike fear in the hearts of those who oppose us.


I like that idea!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Yikes!!! Just about to run out the door to work and I find this post!!!! Now I have to change my shirt cause I drooled all over it!! You're out of control Heather!! I like that!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> Stearns you better ask your mommy if you can play before you bite off a lot more than you can chew. :hn
> The Bayarea Botl cookie brownie brigade is strong and not to be toyed with. You would die in a hail of chocolatey goodness.
> 
> Kinda bummed this cookies the wife just made didnt rise right. She switched to a different butter and she said it screwed up this batch.


son, mommy's got nothing to do with it. i know my way around an oven

stearns


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

and did i mention i despise the taste of chocolate? that means no retaliation from your petty brownie brigade. mwahahaha

stearns


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks like there are going to be some very lucky gorillas :dr :tu


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

DC#'s:

0307 3330 0001 7967 6135
0307 3330 0001 7967 6203
0307 3330 0001 7967 6074
0307 3330 0001 7967 6098
0307 3330 0001 7967 6081
0307 3330 0001 7967 6104
0307 3330 0001 7967 6128
0307 3330 0001 7967 6111


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Heather great camera work again. Those photos really sell it .:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Eight people are about to be bombed with delicious goodness!!!:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Eight people are about to be bombed with delicious goodness!!!:r


*BOMB BA BOMB BOMB.....BOMB BA BOMB BOMB BOMB!!!

Anyone remember Dragnet or am I starting to talk about the past like it's the present? :ss
*


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

And one of the first winners of cookie smack down 08 is...
















wait for it........









wait for it...... (feels like I am in bed with the wife)




















ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


will post picks shortly


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

the little man likes to see every box opened


then he steals a cookie


sorry i learned my son can either give a thumbs up or look at the camera but not both at the same time



the remainder willbe dispursed at west coast cigars tonight if i can make it there.
mike


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> sorry i learned my son can either give a thumbs up or look at the camera but not both at the same time


:r:r Cute Kid Mike


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Mike, excellent pics!!! You don't understand the hand sign? He's saying the cookies are cool!! Judging by the blonde locks he might be a surfer though and he's just saying "hang loose"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaka_sign


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

#2 to get smacked with the cookie bomb. These things actually taste better then they look, and that is really saying something. I will post pics as soon as I can find the cord to my camera, I know it is around here somewhere.:hn


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the hit.



















I am sory, but I don't have a cute kid to show enjoying the cookies, so You will all have to settle for My ugly mug.









Man these things taste Good. Thank Heather.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Mike, excellent pics!!! You don't understand the hand sign? He's saying the cookies are cool!! Judging by the blonde locks he might be a surfer though and he's just saying "hang loose"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaka_sign


Rofl I know brother we here in Cali are all about the beach sceen. 
He came out with brown hair and it went blonde. I wont cut his hair on purpose. He is very popular with girls already, women love him :chkIt has been the topic of conversation at multiple family events. Me being a cop and all, my father expected the high and tight look. He is comedy when he runs in the wind and the hair flows. However a few times a week people call him a girl.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Mike, excellent pics!!! You don't understand the hand sign? He's saying the cookies are cool!! Judging by the blonde locks he might be a surfer though and he's just saying "hang loose"





groogs said:


> I am sory, but I don't have a cute kid to show enjoying the cookies, so You will all have to settle for My ugly mug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow great pictures!!! For all those that didn't get cookies from Heather yet, this is what you will look like some day!!!!:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

And sadly, this is what you look like when you are bombed repeatedly by cigarwife :chk


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

Ahbroody,
The pictures of your son are adorable!!



groogs said:


> #2 to get smacked with the cookie bomb. These things actually taste better then they look, and that is really saying something. I will post pics as soon as I can find the cord to my camera, I know it is around here somewhere.:hn


I'm glad you like them! 



massphatness said:


> And sadly, this is what you look like when you are bombed repeatedly by cigarwife :chk


:r:r:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> And sadly, this is what you look like when you are bombed repeatedly by cigarwife :chk


Thanks Vin!

You should see the before picture - I used to look like a total goofball! Thanks to Heather's cookies I have become the suave, sophisticated, stud muffin shown above!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Thanks Vin!
> 
> You should see the before picture - I used to look like a total goofball! Thanks to Heather's cookies I have become the suave, sophisticated, stud muffin shown above!


:r
You ain't right, George.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

cigarwife said:


> They are packed up and ready to ship out across the US tomorrow. Each container has 1 dozen cookies (leaving 2 dozen for Darrell).


I got sooooo excited ... until I realized there was an extra "L".  Damn! :r

Very delicious idea!!!! :tu :dr :tu :dr


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

:chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk

I GOT COOKIE BOMBED BY CIGARWIFE TODAY!!!! 

WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk

Sorry no pics.....nothing left to photograph


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> I got sooooo excited ... until I realized there was an extra "L".  Damn! :r
> 
> Very delicious idea!!!! :tu :dr :tu :dr


you were closer to it then me :r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> nothing left to photograph


That's just wrong.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> :chk :chk :chk :chk
> 
> I GOT COOKIE BOMBED BY CIGARWIFE TODAY!!!!
> 
> ...


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk
> 
> I GOT COOKIE BOMBED BY CIGARWIFE TODAY!!!!
> 
> ...


What?!! Couldn't Save at least one for me? I see how you are!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Recieved my cookie bomb today.

They were soooooo good this is all that is left.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ir13 said:


> Recieved my cookie bomb today.
> 
> They were soooooo good this is all that is left.


Yep, that's what mine looked like 15 minutes after I received them!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Thank you, Heather!

A very unexpected, but much appreciated act of generosity. You are the best! 
As we have said many times... your Darrell is a blessed man. * 










*YUMMY!*


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Yep, that's what mine looked like 15 minutes after I received them!


*OINK OINK!!!

*


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*I ARRIVED HOME FROM WORK AND FOUND THAT I GOT COOKIES TODAY!!!!! THANKS HEATHER, YOU'RE THE BEST!!! HERE'S A PIC - I WILL BE MUNCHING ON THEM AFTER SCHOOL TONIGHT!!*










I placed the Magical Sword of Gnukfu near the cookies to guard them while I am in school!!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

massphatness said:


> That's just wrong.


:tpd:


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

It's cool how you use your sword as a placeholder for your earrings, G.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

massphatness said:


> It's cool how you use your sword as a placeholder for your earrings, G.


:r:bn
what is he captain sinbad now?


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> It's cool how you use your sword as a placeholder for your earrings, G.


:r :r :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> It's cool how you use your sword as a placeholder for your earrings, G.


One of my Kung Fu weapons. I'm not positive what the rings are for other than to add weight and sound cool as you do the sword forms.

*2) Sabre *
Sabre is called the marshal of all weapons. It is one pf the most used weapons in Chinese Kung Fu. According to the shape and size, it is divides into short-hilted sabre, twin short-hilted sabre, sabre, *nine-ring sabre ( named as nine rings on the handle )*, broad sword, long-bladed short-hilted sabre and others.
Sabre play is vigorous and quick in defence and offence so it is likened to the "fierce tiger". The main techniques of sabre play include chopping, hacking, cutting, pricking, lifting, poking, winding, blocking, pushing and knocking. When you have sabre practice, the cooperation between the sabre and the hands is very important and both hands must closely coordinate with each other, so as to maintain balance. Sabre play calls for rigorous training and constant practice. The sabre and the body must also be consistent. "Make sure that sabre is always around your body, and your hands, feet, shoulders, and arms turn together with the sabre". The main routines of sabre play include Panlong (coil dragon), Bagua (eight-diagrams), Qinglong (green dragon), Miao Sabre, Nine-Ring sabre, Liuhe (6 combination), Shaolin Twin sabres, Taiji, Yexing (night travel), Meihua (plum blossom), Drunkard sabre and monkey sabre. In addition, the combination of sabre with other weapons forms many more routines. For example, the play with sabre in one hand and staff in another is called "sabre play with staff", a favourite exercise for Kung Fu enthusiasts. Sabre play demonstrates hardness 
and powerfulness, but not always. In defence and dodging actions, suppleness is needed.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *suppleness is needed*


You're nothing if not supple.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the only weapon I use... It melts through cookie though!!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> You're nothing if not supple.


*That's Mr. Supple to you!

*


dwhitacre said:


> This is the only weapon I use... It melts through cookie though!!!


*That's no surprise! Fits with the name of your street Luke!*


----------

